# Check Out This Bevel



## Andrewlcox (May 8, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/4xIjBPA.gifv

That look nice.


----------



## Groundhog (May 8, 2016)

I don't know why, but I can sit and watch that for a long time!


----------



## kvt (May 8, 2016)

looks nice,   what size was that.


----------



## Tozguy (May 8, 2016)

I can do that! ....with my jack plane on clear pine.


----------



## Andre (May 8, 2016)

That video was uploaded by "Daichihira" on Instagram. That planer is in a Japanese mahchine shop.



https://www.instagram.com/daichihira/


----------



## MozamPete (May 8, 2016)

Clean up would be a pleasure compared to mill chips


----------



## wawoodman (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Tozguy (May 8, 2016)

I wonder what kind of wood is used for that competition and what kind of steel was used in the original video.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 8, 2016)

That shaper does not have your grandfather's clapper box...


----------



## Tony Wells (May 9, 2016)

That's a planer, not a shaper.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 9, 2016)

9 microns equals .00035.  I tried planing balsa, best I could do was. .0035 to .005, not consistent. Must need a better wood.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 9, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> That's a planer, not a shaper.


My brain knew it was a planer, but my fingers insisted it was a shaper...


----------



## Andrewlcox (May 9, 2016)

Andre said:


> That video was uploaded by "Daichihira" on Instagram. That planer is in a Japanese mahchine shop.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/daichihira/


Nice find!


----------



## Andre (May 9, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> 9 microns equals .00035.  I tried planing balsa, best I could do was. .0035 to .005, not consistent. Must need a better wood.



For those kinds of shavings balsa will not do. You need a tighter grained wood, such as sugar maple.

I've had good luck removing under .001" shavings from maple and pine with a standard Stanley No3 or a Dunlap N05 "fore" plane. Keep the sole waxed and your iron sharp!

Japanese hand planes use no adjusting screws, the iron is all set with small hammers and taps. Tap the iron to advance it, tap the heel of the plane to retract it.


----------



## savarin (May 9, 2016)

I was amazed at the planing competition, not just the work but how many onlookers there were.
Do most Japanese hand tools cut on the pull stroke rather than the westerm method of cutting on the push stroke?


----------



## wawoodman (May 10, 2016)

Yes, 

Japanese saws and planes work on the pull stroke. A great book on the subject is http://www.amazon.com/Japanese-Woodworking-Tools-Tradition-Spirit/dp/0941936465

The wood in that competition is Alaskan yellow cedar.


----------

